# Fume Hood, PP or HDPE?



## goldandsilver123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello!

I need a new fume hood, mine is too small for my current work. I'm also planning on doing some videos with it, so I wanted one that has a plain color and it's easy to clean.

So, to reduce costs, and to build a very good one, I'm thinking on building a PP or HDPE one.

What material do you guys think it's best for a fume hood?

I still need to get some paper and draw the whole thing, but 1 m length x 0,6 m depth x 0,8 m height. 

I thought on using 5mm thick sheets, HDPE or PP.

Thanks !


----------



## rickbb (Aug 17, 2015)

I used plywood and sealed it good with caulk and several layers of latex paint. Been doing a good job for me for a few years now.

Epoxy paint like the kind used on garage concrete or decks would be better.

5mm sheets of plastic would need to be heat welded to guarantee it to be air/water tight at the seems. (Not to mention very expensive.)


----------



## Silver Sliver (Aug 17, 2015)

I will hopefully be building my lab in the spring and plan to have a fume hood and scrubber in it. I have a question for rickbb and the other members of the forum. Will the latex paint (or anything) adequately seal the plywood against nitric fumes? I had never considered making my fume hood from any type of wood (unless covered with something like sealed HDPE) because I thought I read somewhere on the forum wood exposed to nitric fumes over time may turn into nitrocellulose.

I would appreciate any additional information on this or point me to the correct thread and I will be happy to read it.

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Sliver (Aug 17, 2015)

I just did a search and think I have answered my own question, here is what I found.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=21894&p=227428&hilit=nitrocellulose#p227428


----------



## Palladium (Aug 17, 2015)

Mine is completely made of 5/8 type x sheet rock and painted with exterior, not interior, latex paint. It's still going strong after 3 years and 1,000's of batches.


----------



## Silver Sliver (Aug 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Mine is completely made of 5/8 type x sheet rock and painted with exterior, not interior, latex paint. It's still going strong after 3 years and 1,000's of batches.



I have seen yours in your videos and they are nice, I don't think I saw what they were made from as I believe they were always covered in cardboard. I am finally ready to start trying my hand at refining some silver and will be starting with 4metals Sodium Fomate reduction method, your video series on that process was very helpful to me. It is always nice after reading about a process actually seeing it being done. Thank you for all your very informative videos they are much appreciated!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 17, 2015)

You're more than welcome sir.


----------

